# GeoServer installation and configuration



## lfloyd (Jan 25, 2015)

I wasn't sure whether to post this here or under Ports/Packages; my apologies in advance if I'm off target.

I'm trying to install and configure GeoServer 2.1.1 (package geoserver-2.1.1) on FreeBSD 10.1 and Apache24-2.4.10_2.  But before I go much further (both here and in my installation), I just wanted to see if there are many people in the FreeBSD community who are using GeoSever?

Thanks!

- Larry


----------



## Leander (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Larry

We were once using FreeBSD to set up a GIS-Server for multiple testing / proof of concept purposes. One of them was to analyse SRTM / DEM. We mainly used GDAL for the algorithms and things like MapServer and GeoServer for visualization. Summed up the tool combination was similar to this:

Python
PostgreSQL
PostGIS
PHP
Apache
phpPgAdmin
GDAL
MapServer
Java
Tomcat
GeoServer
Workflow was something similar like the following graph.





Icons used in this graph are from Icon Archive and free for non-commercial usage.

"Q" stands for "Quantum-GIS" or nowadays "QGIS". It was installed on clients which connected to the SQL DB via network.

We developed a webinterface based on PHP which supported the data management as well as the GDAL calculations.

GeoServer has high potential to visualize different layers, implement your own icon set, etc. ... It is a extremly nice tool to create your own maps.

What are you planning to use it for?

Best regards


----------

